# Some of My Vintage Watches Mainly Omega



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello all,

I have just joined the forum. I have collected vintage watches for some years. Mainly Omega in the past but am moving on to other brands. Just though I'd show some of my favourites I have owned in the past or still own now.

Hope you like them.

Omega Constellation reference 168.005 Cal. 561 in 14k Pink Gold.



Omega Constellation reference 2782 Cal. 354 bumper.



Omega Seamaster date at 6 reference 2627 Cal. 355 bumper .



Cyma chrono, probably late forties with Valjoux 22 movement.



Thanks for looking.

Carl


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi and welcome Carl, lovely collection .. you have great taste in watches :clap:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi love those Omegas :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, very nice and classy Omegas, particularly the cal 561 and the Cyma is a looker too. I would personally make space for all 4 of those!


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

These are my four favourites of everything I've owned. The 561 and Seamaster I no longer own, though of course regret selling them both! They've been replaced by others though. The Cyma looks fantastic in the flesh but it's difficult to get a photo that does it justice.


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Carlos,

welcome to the forum and you have a really good collection of specially omega watches .


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Carlos,

Lovely watches, I particularly like the 561 ... welcome to TWF i really hope you hang around, and join in we need more vintage fans :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting.

Cheers Martin


----------



## K.Silver (Oct 19, 2016)

That is a beautiful collection. I'm looking in to my 1st vintage omega...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice carlos!


----------

